# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΙΟΝΙΟ

## Nemo31

Γεια σας, Θα μεταφέρω ένα Catamaran από Split(Croatia) προς Ιόνιο τις επόμενες ημέρες και εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες για την "περιοχή"... (επειδή πιθανά θα συναντήσω χαμηλή ορατότητα, νύχτα κλπ) πρώτα πρώτα εάν πρέπει να αποφύγω κάποιες περιοχές ή ρότες καραβιών ή όποια άλλη εμπειρία-γνώση για την κεντρική και νότια Αδριατική μέχρι να βγω Ιόνιο.

----------

